# what to do



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

ok my arms are getting bigger and im having a problem with sweating more and really annoying me under the arms... i thought it was cause i was taking CLA which i stopped for 2 days and it did help i dint sweat as much but still do... anyone else have this problem? does shaving arm pits help? lol


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i had this prob as well mate, i shaved mine but that didnt really help much, when they was growing back it was a nightmare, i went to the docs and told them i have a problem with it, they gave me a role on (which you can by in boots), put it on every 48 hrs and that stops the sweat all together


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

perispex or something is good, use 3 times a week, if that, no sweat after. I find it stings quite about though stops me sleeping and ive had to rub it off a fwe times


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

cheers guys will ave alook for it


----------



## paulburrows246 (Oct 12, 2008)

Found out it was due to me comming down with this dreaded cold and a chest infection lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Liam said:


> perispex or something is good, use 3 times a week, if that, no sweat after. I find it stings quite about though stops me sleeping and ive had to rub it off a fwe times


thats it you put it on recently shaved skin or too much mate

i woke up in agony because of it the other night

i only trim me pits but that can cause a sh!t stur with this stuff

perspirex is the way foward though for no sweating

i use it twice a week and NEVER sweat


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweating is the price you pay for being a beast  Perspirex is ace lol


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

this mite sound dumb but do you jus carry on using your normal deodorant aswell then ...?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

seriously since i been doing this i sweat less

first i trim the hairs down then epilate it, it hurts like fvuk, then you put baby powder under your pits to soothe it then keep on top of it every 3 weeks epilating, you will be glad you did this:thumbup1:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

matt88 said:


> this mite sound dumb but do you jus carry on using your normal deodorant aswell then ...?


normal deodorant doesn't do much for me although i do use it. when i've got perispex on i still have a little spray with deo just to be safe!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

geeby112 said:


> seriously since i been doing this i sweat less
> 
> first i trim the hairs down then epilate it, it hurts like fvuk, then you put baby powder under your pits to soothe it then keep on top of it every 3 weeks epilating, you will be glad you did this:thumbup1:


WHats the world coming to, first hair straighteners, now fcuking epiladies, are there any real men in the younger generation or are we breeding a race of fcuking boy band candidates and lady boys?

SD


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

SportDr said:


> WHats the world coming to, first hair straighteners, now fcuking epiladies, are there any real men in the younger generation or are we breeding a race of fcuking boy band candidates and lady boys?
> 
> SD


I feel like a real man when i'm shagging the **** out of a bunch of hoes. Sweaty boys don't get that kinda sh1t.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Liam said:


> perispex or something is good, use 3 times a week, if that, no sweat after. I find it stings quite about though stops me sleeping and ive had to rub it off a fwe times


I had that exact same problem mate, was really bad!

Found I sweat less once I lost some weight


----------

